# swine flu !



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I think i have this swine flu .........................

...................... i have come out in a nasty rasher !

........... i'll get my coat :roll:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

If it gets worse you will end up with "Scratchings" :roll:

Get my coat for me on your way!


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

the stig said:


> If it gets worse you will end up with "Scratchings" :roll:


Then you'll need some "Oinkment for It"..... I know ..I,m on my way...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Let's snort something interesting on the way out...

Coke anyone? :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

you lot are just making a pig's ear of this joke :roll:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

It'll never cross with bird flu....

Pigs might fly..


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Ah yes, all the old ones are being trottered out now. I think you lot should all get the chop - that would give you something to squeal about when you go belly up.

Coat rack this way is it . . . . ?


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Apparently the first signs of infection are a Rasher. :roll:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

these jokes are becoming sow wer


----------



## denimblue225 (Feb 18, 2009)

Whilst this joke is on the subject of swine flu i feel we should mention the new strain of Budgie flu. It has the same symptoms as Swine flu but is a lot more [smiley=crowngrin.gif] 'Tweet'able


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Getting a bit pig sick of this now.

Same old curly tails.

Snout better than pig joke though!! :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

getting a high temperature is bad

but with muscular aches it is a por-cine :?


----------



## LEDZEPP (Jan 17, 2009)

paddy calls AA and says "ive run out of petrol and im scared to fill up because of swine flu"

AA man says "you stupid t..t THATS MEXICO....... NOT TEXACO!....... ...... think i trott away slowly


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I said to the doctor that I thought I had Swine flu as I'd been feeling ill for a while.

When he asked me how long, I said two WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKS.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I was quite worried about this swine flu ,

i rang the information line but all i got was _crackling_ :roll:

coat firmly on now


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Think I'll mod my car to get some more power.!!

Always wanted some more GRUNT!! GRUNT!! 

Never took my coat off!!


----------



## denimblue225 (Feb 18, 2009)

conlechi said:


> I think i have this swine flu .........................
> 
> ...................... i have come out in a nasty rasher !
> 
> ........... i'll get my coat :roll:


Funny you should mention this..My Doctor also thought i had swine flu.

Lucky thing is that he sais it should clear up with some 'oink' ment... :roll:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Bored on your way to work, on the bus, tube or train?

Pretend you're on the phone to a friend and talk about your 4 weeks tour of Mexico.

Hang up.

Sneeze.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Dont you find all these pig references a bit 'boar'ing.

This little piggy went to Mexico,
this little piggy stayed at home,
this little piggy had a handkerchief
and this little piggy had none

Someone please finish this rhyme off, I cant think of a suitable ending :roll:


----------



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

Will Del Boy catch swine flu? After all, he is a Trotter!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Apparently my mate's got Swine Flu.......

I think he's just telling porkies, though

I am NOT putting my coat on as i thought that was quite good!


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

My mate's still quarantined in his flat in Falkirk, i called him up to go for a beer earlier but the swine's just too pig-headed to move!! :-|


----------



## hutchybee (May 1, 2009)

CHADTT said:


> Dont you find all these pig references a bit 'boar'ing.
> 
> This little piggy went to Mexico,
> this little piggy stayed at home,
> ...


The fifth little piggy went WEE-CHOOO WEE-CHOOO WEE-CHOOO all the way home.....

Ive got my wellies and my gloves and my *SOW*-WESTER....!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

My US friend said....

They said there would be a black President when pigs fly &#8230;&#8230;

It took 100 days but swine flu


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Its even happening in Pooh Land.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

hutchybee said:


> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> > Dont you find all these pig references a bit 'boar'ing.
> ...


Just wanted to thank CHOO for finishing that one. Great answer and your first post too.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nick


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

A lion, a bear and pig are in a bar having a drink

Lion turns to the other 2

"I am the scariest animal in the jungle, all i have to do is ROAR and all the animals go running"

The bear laughs......

"That's nothing" he says "When i Roar not only all the animals in the woods go running but so do all the humans! "

The pig has a huge smirk on his face and says

"that's nothing guys....all i have to do is sneeze and the whole world shits its self!!"


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

This is where it started


----------

